# Circuit City expected be closing 155 stores soon.



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

.. it seems that the company's traditional "holiday kickoff" meeting was actually a "holiday layoff" discussion instead.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/02/circuit-city-to-shutter-155-stores-locations-to-go-public-tomor/

The list of affected stores is supposed to come out on Monday, November 3rd. As of Sunday night, some stores are all ready not showing up in the on-line store finder at:

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/genericContent.do?oid=154701&c=1


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sign of the times...


----------



## Dambler76 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, Macy's is hiring like crazy for the holiday season and UPS is hiring over 2,000 carriers for the temp season and is expected to keep nearly half of those as prems. Good luck.


----------

